# [Game|Free|4.+] Legends of Bubble Bobble



## Droidspirit (May 16, 2014)

Hello,

after a half year of development, my new game Bubble Bobble Revivial is now available for Android:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.droidspirit.bubblebobble

Bubble Bobble Revival is a remake of Bubble Bobble from 1989. With brand new graphic design and great sounds and music, but the same gameplay as the original, i try to revive the feeling of that time.

Here is a short promovideo: 




If you could help me and rate my game positively would be really great.

Best regards

Andre


----------

